# Texture Hopper



## Everend (Jun 11, 2010)

I need to replace my texture hopper as it was crap when I bought it and it has finally broke beyond my desire to repair it. (though not actually beyond repair 
Kobalt 3' Large Gravity Hopper Gun (Lowes Item #: 267315)

Issues with this one: 

The stand is very percarious aka worthless
The seal between hopper and gun can work loose easily, it has come apart a few times while full of mud, making a big mess on the floor.
Air blows constantly through the gun, requring an inline shuttoff valve (supplied) where the hose attaches to the base of the gun. This valve is what broke since the gun needs to be balanced on this fitting when you do try to set it down.
Rather difficult to clean
Requires a considerable amount of mud to operate. Since most of my uses are small patches, I usually end up throwing out more mud than actually used.
Needs a high volume of air, requiring my large compressor to power it.
Tip sleeve broke (threaded sleeve which holds top onto gun). - I have used this one for several years and haven't been taking very good care of it since I wanted it to break so I could go buy a good one 

As I said above, most of the projects I use this for are small repairs (small holes less than 2'x2' and drywall stress cracks taped). Every once in a while we use it for larger projects like moving a door/window. Nearly all uses have been smaller than 2-3 sheets worth of texture. I think the largest project we used this for was new drywall/texture in a 12'x12' room.

*Q: What should I replace it with?*

These are two options I've seen so far...
Wal-Board Tools Texture-Pro 200 Hopper Gun with 3 Spray Tips - Home Depot Model # 52-020

0524039 - Titan PowerTex HVLP Texture Gun with Hopper - Home Depot has a Wagner that looks identical to this one.
- The sales guy said this one comes with a plate for connecting to an air compressor instead of using the on-board electric motor.

thanks
Everend


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

My votes for the Wal-Board (I have two of them).:thumbup:


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

For the Titan it looks as though you would need a HVLP system. I may be wrong..........IDK.

Go with the Wal-Board:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Warning, do not try that Titan/Wagner thingy. I was warned not to try it but I did. I swore that I would master it. I tried and failed. Even set up a test spray area like a mad scientist at work.............Then I gave up.:surrender:

I use the Goldblatt hopper. :thumbsup:


----------



## SuperiorHIP (Aug 15, 2010)

I third the home depot hopper. Had the kobalt one, that stupid rubber connector came loose on me first day. Was getting a bathroom textured and it came apart, spent the next hour cleaning up.
I have to disagree on the other one, its a re-badged wagner from home depot. I have had mine for a while and have had good luck with it, you just have to get used to it and mix the mud much thinner. I wouldnt use it on anything more than a hopper full but its perfect for a big ceiling or wall patch. It fits between the cans and the full size hopper for me.


----------



## Red Adobe (Jul 26, 2008)

Central Pneumatic http://www.harborfreight.com/texture-paint-spray-gun-66103.html Ive had this one for 10 years, I put a air shutoff on it other then that its great. I like it becuase you can turn the handle a little to either side and get better control. if one arm gets tired I'll switch Also fits nice in a bucket when filling or not in use


----------



## Everend (Jun 11, 2010)

The Goldblatt looks interesting since the hose doesn't connect to the bottom of the handle.


----------



## r4r&r (Feb 22, 2012)

Have given thought to a smaller hopper for patch work? I got tired off dragging my big hopper out, mixing three times what I needed just to get enough to work the hopper and gave this a shot. Just the clean up was worth the price. ... 

http://m.lowes.com/mt/www.lowes.com...l=1&currentURL=/pl__0__s?Ntt=Homax&facetInfo=


----------



## Everend (Jun 11, 2010)

r4r&r said:


> http://m.lowes.com/mt/www.lowes.com...l=1&currentURL=/pl__0__s?Ntt=Homax&facetInfo=


I looked at that one in the store a few weeks ago but put it back on the shelf, it looked too disposable. That plastic looks like it would crack if I set my tool bag next to it. How is yours holding up? How long have you had it and how many times have you used it?


thanks


----------



## r4r&r (Feb 22, 2012)

Well can't speak to durability yet. Used it once to match a small splatter drag around new exhaust fan and it did a really good job. After playing with the mud mix, settings and air for about 5 minutes ibwas good to go. 
I had the same concerns but bit anyway. The plastic appears to be fairly substantial and after using it I don't think it will be a problem. I don't expect to be pulling it out of my truck 10 years from now, but if it lasts a year I would think it would pay for itself just in less material and cleanup time. JMO


----------

